# Mistake in certificate?



## pvsmiths (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't trust less and research more, but by looking at the certificate given to me along with our new puppy, it looks like her mother's side is lopsided. I'm hoping it is a misprint. 
The top of the "tree" is the same as the bottom. In other words, it looks like her parents were siblings, and their parents were siblings too. One set of grandparents.
The father's side is well document, ninth in the country, I'm not worried about that ide at all. But the mother's side... 
Wouldn't the AKC question this?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You can try to double check the mothers pedigree on K9DATA.COM Home Page

If the breeder or AKC gave you the pedigree, a mistake is possible but unlikely.

AKC is a registry, they do not police breeding practices. You could ask your breeder also. And if the mother was the result of a brother/sister breeding, you could ask her reasons for doing the breeding.

Brother/sister breedings have been done on purpose before, but rarely. Most breeders will steer clear of such a tight breeding. 

If it was a brother/sister breeding it is possible it was an accident. I had one such accidental breeding many years ago (I had been told the sister would be unable to be bred, due to a tilted cervix-uh huh). There were nine puppies, beautiful dogs, who were sold on spay/neuter agreeements. They were very healthy, with the exception of a couple of cases of low thyroid, and lived nice long healthy lives. The COI on the litter was not all that high, and it was a pedigree with good longevity and health.


----------



## pvsmiths (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, Linda. I emailed the breeder and am waiting for a reply. What I don't understand is that it is not only the parents, but the grandparents also.


----------



## pvsmiths (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, and I did check the registries. Checked all seven dogs and only one popped up. No info though.


----------

